# splice cores



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

A young guy ask me a question which got me to thinking.? He wanted to know which Loctite was stronger RED or Green>> My memory is fading (grin, old timers I guess) seems like I used the Red 262 for emergencies ,when splicing a cable in the field or on job, when I got back to shop I gently used a small spot weld, (tig?) any suggestions??


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've not seen green. I know there is red and blue. Red is stronger and supposed to be permanent.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Red & blue are most common but looks like they make a green too.


https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_rn=4&gs_ri=psy-ab&gs_mss=green%20loctite%206&tok=C***mTzoTjKI0a9B3Vn8Mw&pq=green%20loctite%20609&cp=13&gs_id=13x&xhr=t&q=green+loctite&es_nrs=true&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&oq=green+loctite&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42661473,d.eWU&fp=f9b624a1e87b0361&biw=1600&bih=748&bs=1


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I use green for holding bearings in place. They can be removed with heat but won't budge otherwise.

I rarely use red unless I'm never expecting to remove the fastener again, and I use blue the most for just about everything.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never used loctite on cable splices or welded them, I've never had one come loose.

I always use the Duracable splices.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I never had Gorlitz stuff come loose, but I have had duracable ends come off. 

Great avatar Connor.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*At Trojan WorldWide Inc, we use red locktite
on all our bolts,nuts, and threaded connections
*


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I use a sectional machine and don't need to splice cables together:jester::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

